# Battle of the BBQ Brethren   Sayville, NY  Results



## sawdustguy (Oct 22, 2007)

Battle of the BBQ Brethren

STATE CHAMPIONSHIP

Sayville, NY
Starts: 10/20/2007
Ends: 10/21/2007
Website: http://www.bbqbattleli.com
KCBS Reps: MULLANE JERRY, LOVELY DON 

Contact Information:
Will Breakstone
222 Fifth Avenue
Bayshore, NY 11706
Phone: 631-206-2580
wbreakstone1@optonline.net


Contest Results:

Grand Champion: BBQ Brethren
Reserve Champion: Two Fat Polocks

Overall:
1 BBQ Brethren
2 Two Fat Polocks
3 Lakeside Smokers
4 South Shore Smokers
5 Transformer BBQ
6 Swamp Pit BBQ
7 Anchormen
8 Purple Turtle Catering C
9 Better Days Barbeque
10 Smoke in Da Eye 

Chicken:
1 Purple Turtle Catering C
2 Blazin' Butz BBQ
3 BBQ Brethren
4 Transformer BBQ
5 Q Haven
6 Smoker's Lounge BBQ
7 Sir Saucealot BBQ
8 Anchormen
9 Holy Cow
10 Swamp Pit BBQ 

Ribs:
1 BBQ Brethren
2 Two Fat Polocks
3 Purple Turtle Catering C
4 Transformer BBQ
5 Lakeside Smokers
6 South Shore Smokers
7 Smoke in Da Eye
8 Better Days Barbeque
9 Out of the Ashes BBQ
10 Anchormen 

Pork:
1 Smoke in Da Eye
2 Swamp Pit BBQ
3 Grills Gone Wild, NY
4 Anchormen
5 South Shore Smokers
6 BBQ Brethren
7 Better Days Barbeque
8 Two Fat Polocks
9 Lazy Dawg BBQ
10 Lakeside Smokers 

Brisket:
1 Lakeside Smokers
2 Transformer BBQ
3 BBQ Brethren
4 Better Days Barbeque
5 Two Fat Polocks
6 South Shore Smokers
7 Heavy Metal BBQ
8 Q Haven
9 Smoke in Da Eye
10 Swamp Pit BBQ
__________________


----------



## wittdog (Oct 22, 2007)

Way to go Two Fat Pollocks


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 22, 2007)

Way to Go!


----------

